# Struktogramm erstellen? HILFE ...



## W9ND3R (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Forum-User ...
Ich hab ein Problem beim erstellen meines Struktogramms. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich ein, als "static" definiertes String-Feld im Struktogramm angeben soll. Oder gibt man dabei nur den Dateityp an und nicht den Inhalt der Variable, oder gibt man die Variable gar nicht an? Kurzum: Was gehört von diesen Klassen in ein Struktogramm???

Kurze Übersicht über meinen Quelltext:


```
public class Grundriss {
  static String m = Speicher.m;
  static String l = Speicher.l;
  static String [][] grundriss = {
    {m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m},
    {m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m},
    ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 
    {l,l,l,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m},
    {l,l,l,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m}
  };

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    go();
  }
  
  public static void go() {
    // Hier wird "grundriss" verwendet ...
  }
}
```

Hoffe mal, dass mir irgend jemand helfen kann!


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (29. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne Struktogramme nur als Beschreibung eines funktionalen Ablaufs.

Da werden Bedingungen("if", "case",...), Schleifen unterschiedlicher Art ("repeat", "while",...) Programmiersprachen-unabhängig notiert.

Um Daten zu beschreiben habe ich das noch nie gesehen oder verwendet.


----------



## W9ND3R (29. Mai 2010)

Ja, kommt mir auch logisch vor. Ich habe sie auch noch nie für was andderes verwendet, nur wundert es mich, woher dann später klar sein soll, was in den Variablen drinne stehen soll. Gut, für andere Variablen ist das ja auch nicht bekannt, wohl wahr, irgendwie verwundert mich das momentan einfach 

Dann schreibe ich doch die Variablenzuweisung so:


```
feld = Feld vom Grundriss
```

oder schirebe ich sie dann so:


```
String [][] feld = grundriss
```

Ich bin einfach zu verwirrt momentan -.- Arbeite zu viel am gleichen -> mal was anderes tun ^^


----------

